# Part wood part acrylic



## JOEHILL7 (Aug 30, 2009)

How do you finish a blank that is part wood and part acrylic?
Thanks joe


----------



## leehljp (Aug 30, 2009)

CA is how I do it.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 30, 2009)

As though it is all wood


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 30, 2009)

CA is probably best.


----------



## JOEHILL7 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Sanding*

Do you wet or dry sand?
Joe


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2009)

JOEHILL7 said:


> Do you wet or dry sand?
> Joe



The main benefit of wet sanding is keeping the temperature down.  So, dry sand and use your fingers to make sure the resin is not getting too hot.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 30, 2009)

In that case you would have to dry sand. wood and water are not a good combination.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 2, 2009)

I once heard about wet sanding wood with mineral spirits, and I have to say that I've done that a lot since I first saw it and it works really well.  So I do wet sand the majority of my wood blanks using MS.  I also use MS for acrylics as well, since the drippage won't rust the tools/ lathe.


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 2, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> I once heard about wet sanding wood with mineral spirits, and I have to say that I've done that a lot since I first saw it and it works really well. So I do wet sand the majority of my wood blanks using MS. I also use MS for acrylics as well, since the drippage won't rust the tools/ lathe.


 Now there is some news you can use!! Thanks!:wink:


----------



## el_d (Sep 2, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> I once heard about wet sanding wood with mineral spirits, and I have to say that I've done that a lot since I first saw it and it works really well.  So I do wet sand the majority of my wood blanks using MS.  I also use MS for acrylics as well, since the drippage won't rust the tools/ lathe.



Does the MS color/discolor the wood or embed the slurry in the wood?


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 3, 2009)

el_d said:


> Does the MS color/discolor the wood or embed the slurry in the wood?



I've had no issues with that.  The MS will darken the wood while it's wet (I've never had raised grain form MS on wood), but I always run the blank on the lathe with a dry rag pressed on the blank to heat/ dry it out.  That, or just let it sit and flash off naturally (I'm too impatient, so I use the rag).  

But I've had great results with this, and if I wanted to I can get a high gloss on bare wood (though it won't last once handled, what's what CA's for).


----------

